
The True Cost of Reducing Greenhouse Gas Emissions - gpresot
https://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/fandd/2019/12/the-true-cost-of-reducing-greenhouse-gas-emissions-gillingham.htm
======
fithisux
It is simple, either a community of real equality where all work for the
benefit of the human kind or back to the slave trades and death by work like
in cotton plantations where the majority works for the benefit of a mob-
elitistic minority.

